# Marina on sound near Navarre bridge



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Anyone know the closest place to the bridge by boat to buy marine gas?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I think that Hurlburt Marina is the closest 10 miles to the east


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks appreciate it


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

How much you need and whats your draft......?


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Two jetskis draft is about a foot 18.5 gallon tanks


----------

